# Chadwick's Classic Cattleyas



## Scooby5757 (Dec 19, 2009)

Im reading this currently, really haven't been able to put it down. I figured Id give it a good word with hopes someone else may find interest in it. 

Good history on species and people involved, ends with culture notes, with anecdotes and personal stories mixed in. It feels like an orchid fireside chat. Yay for good reads. :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

I got it as soon as available some years ago. It is a great book with lots of good info and excellent photos!!!! Interesting their classification of the large Laelias then! (=> cattleya purpurata, ....) Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

Reminds me I need to get some books.


----------



## Hera (Dec 19, 2009)

I have this book and I have read it cover to cover. Its full of info. I just wish someone would do a book on Laelias. I have never seen one that is a complete family book.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

Hera said:


> I have this book and I have read it cover to cover. Its full of info. I just wish someone would do a book on Laelias. I have never seen one that is a complete family book.



The cattleyas and their relatives (6 volumes), vol II: The Laelias, by Carl Withner (att.: this book is status 1990!!) Jean


----------

